

Ask HN: Any devs here working for Twitter I can contact? - jqueryin

I've got a geolocation based Twitter application in late alpha right now (functional and designed) that has a direct monetization scheme for businesses using Twitter. As far as being semi-specific, the application utilises Twitter's Search API to retrieve tweets from potential customers nearby. That really is just the tip of the iceburg as far as application features go. I have a grandiose plan for this thing; think Groupon meets CoTweets.<p>I have put in over 2 full months of development time (full-time) with additional sweat equity on nights and weekends. The problem is, I'm having a hard time convincing my employer to allow me to finalize development due to the trade-off of not bringing home the bacon on client projects.<p>I'm really interested in having a point of contact at Twitter to try and get this thing off the ground running. I have high hopes for this application and believe I've got the makings of a great product offering. My boss is actually open to ideas on what to do with this project, whether it be angel funding or giving someone else rights to the codebase so it never hits the deadpool.<p>Please help. You can respond here or email me (in my profile).<p>- Corey
======
jqueryin
Nobody?

